

CNBC interview with Carl Schramm (CEO Kauffman.org) on how start-ups create new jobs. - Skeletor
http://blog.drchrono.com/index.php/2009/03/11/dr-chrono-on-street-signs-with-erin-burnett-and-carl-schramm/

======
Skeletor
I put the video links on our company blog so people without Windows could
watch our cut of the clips. This was our first TV appearance for our start-up
DrChrono.com and a great chance to talk about creating a start-up in this
economy. I think this was the first optimistic segment on CNBC in a long time.

